# Crufts Shopping List



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Come on then share yours  
It's my big spend up of the year, I have started making my list and also listing The stalls I want and what Hall and Stall number they are so I can tick them off  

So far on my list

Prokolin
Vets Kitchen Digestive Supplement
Salmon Oil
Plague Off
Keepers Mix
K9 Natural
a Natural Instinct Deal (whatever they have on)
Disinfectant (urine off maybe)
Shampoo and Conditioner 
Blades for my clipper
A grooming arm (maybe I am not sure yet)
Scissors
and of course lots of treats and food bargains.......


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm hoping to go this year just for the shopping. I've never been before so not sure what's on offer. Are things usually cheaper to buy at the show than online? I don't know what half of the things on your list are!

I'm thinking of going without the OH just so he can't stop me spending...


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I normally go not needing anything...and come back with lots of things I dont need! 

But this time I want to get a nice show set for the new puppy, apart from that not a lot but i'm sure i'll see somethin


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I'm hoping to go this year just for the shopping. I've never been before so not sure what's on offer. Are things usually cheaper to buy at the show than online? I don't know what half of the things on your list are!
> 
> I'm thinking of going without the OH just so he can't stop me spending...


There is lots and lots of bargains and good deals to be had
For example, K9 Natural food normally £17 just £10 per bag. 
Ocana and orijen at prices you never see online. Last year I was getting £20 bags of orijen for £10 plus a £5 bag of ziwipeak treats for free!!
Most places want people to try their products and will sell low to encourage that  
I know the retail prices of the things I want and will only buy them at good prices. 
The freebies arent as good as they used to be but sometimes you can get them  
We were getting whole boxes of markul muhle samples for the rescue last year. 
I stock up from show to show through the summer (champs) so like now when it is 4 months since my last champ, stocks of lots is running low :lol:



Dober said:


> I normally go not needing anything...and come back with lots of things I dont need!
> 
> But this time I want to get a nice show set for the new puppy, apart from that not a lot but i'm sure i'll see somethin


Ha ha, I am guilty of the not need as well, collars and leads DO somehow sneak into my bags!! 
Ooo a nice new show set, now thats an idea :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Plus I am never afraid to haggle with the stands  
I dont want them to undersell but I am willing to bulk buy for a bargain


Sorry , I am a bit excited as you can tell.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Everything depends on whether my stupid Student Finance finally comes through.

I haven't really looked at what I'm going to get in case I have no money, but I'll definitely be getting another couple of rolls of vet bedding.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> There is lots and lots of bargains and good deals to be had
> For example, K9 Natural food normally £17 just £10 per bag.
> Ocana and orijen at prices you never see online. Last year I was getting £20 bags of orijen for £10 plus a £5 bag of ziwipeak treats for free!!
> Most places want people to try their products and will sell low to encourage that


That's fantastic h! 
The only problem is what to do with the dogs.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

so far i have:

Vetbed,
dog car hammock,
red dingo (only to look though  )


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not going this year due to moving house in a few weeks :cryin:

I'm not one for browsing or 'window' shopping... I'd just get into a massive sulk looking at all the stuff I couldn't afford to buy :lol:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one taking down stall numbers. :thumbsup:
I like to be prepared. 

This year I want to buy:
Fish Oil
Primrose Oil
Vet bed
Equafleece (or another coat)
Wormer
a year's supply of Stag bars.
Lots and lots and lots of treats
Maybe a super-tough toy

LexiLou2 and I are so excited!!!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

.... I don't have a shopping list. Is this dangerous?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I will go there one year and god help the bank account when i do :lol:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Come on then share yours
> It's my big spend up of the year, I have started making my list and also listing The stalls I want and what Hall and Stall number they are so I can tick them off
> 
> So far on my list
> ...


Hehehe 

I haven't made a list yet..l but have measured the dogs...


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Hehehe
> 
> I haven't made a list yet..l but have measured the dogs...


I have Indi's sizes saved on my phone though :-D


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> I will go there one year and god help the bank account when i do :lol:


I'm the same I really want to get there at some point. I'd best start saving now


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

So far on the list is;

salmon oil
prokolin
vet bed
keepers mix
stress less/anxiety supplements
I want to look at fleece harnesses and an equafleece coat.
Dogmatic headcollar if they have any??

Plus collars and and lots of food and treat bargains.

Need to get her measured up and check online prices for stuff so I can make sure Im getting stuff cheaper than I can online! 



But shhhhh! Dont tell Tarnus!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one taking down stall numbers. :thumbsup:
> I like to be prepared.
> 
> This year I want to buy:
> ...


How did I guess you would post in a thread with the words Crufts and list in the title??  

Anyway mine
Vet bed
Salmon oil
prokolin
lots of natural treats (love crufts for this)

Thats my basic needs, then anything else that I just can't live without (I mean the dogs can't obviously)


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I think rather than a shopping list I'm just going to set myself a budget instead. Will £100 do?  

Is anyone going on the Sunday?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

sharloid said:


> I think rather than a shopping list I'm just going to set myself a budget instead. *Will £100 do?*
> 
> Is anyone going on the Sunday?


Last year, I took cash and told myself, once the cash is gone that's it. I did just spend on my card instead. Oops. 

And it depends on how many dogs you have. For one dog, £100 could be sufficient.

BTW: Thought of another thing to add on to my list:
I wouldn't mind some lovely books. :yesnod:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothing in particular I want or need to get this year (so far) but that won't stop me coming away with a car full!


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, I love watching it on TV and this year am planning on going BUT..can anyone tell me what actually happens?

The only times I have been to the NEC are for things like Clothes Show...is it a bit like that? Lots of stalls for shopping, different things to purchase but with the addition of Discover Dogs? I assume the "action" happens in the arena area, do you need a separate ticket for the Arena? Can you come and go out of the Arena, meaning are you allocated a seat for the day which you can go and watch the events you want to see but then leave again for a couple of hours? 

I am a bit lost, the website tells you very little! 

Ideally I would go on the first day as its the hounds day and I <3 my little hound!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Reading through this thread is making more excited !! Really can't wait to go !!

I've just started looking through the list of trade stands :


I would like to get :

Half check collars for Mylo and Zab 
New leads for both dogs
New coat and walking boots for me 
VetBed
Toys 
Harness for Zab

I'm sure i'll come back with more and all the freebies


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Wormer
New covers for their beds & matching blankets 
Pro kolin (if they haven't sold out haha)
Training leads although I want 4 so will be haggling on those & matching collars
Salmon oil 
Agility kit
Interactive toys
DAP collar
Treats
Coats if I can find decent ones
Vet bed
New bowls
Might get another raised bed as this one has gone down so well
Target stick
Any food that's on offer!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Strawberryearth said:


> Ok, I love watching it on TV and this year am planning on going BUT..can anyone tell me what actually happens?
> 
> The only times I have been to the NEC are for things like Clothes Show...is it a bit like that? Lots of stalls for shopping, different things to purchase but with the addition of Discover Dogs? I assume the "action" happens in the arena area, do you need a separate ticket for the Arena? Can you come and go out of the Arena, meaning are you allocated a seat for the day which you can go and watch the events you want to see but then leave again for a couple of hours?
> 
> ...


You only need a seperate ticket for the Best In Show bit on Sunday, everything else is covered by the normal ticket (I think).
There are LOADS of stalls for shopping, then there are the rings where the different breeds are being shown, then there is Discover Dogs, there are activities (YKC, agility, the good citizen scheme etc), there are food stalls etc.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> You only need a seperate ticket for the Best In Show bit on Sunday, everything else is covered by the normal ticket (I think).
> There are LOADS of stalls for shopping, then there are the rings where the different breeds are being shown, then there is Discover Dogs, there are activities (YKC, agility, the good citizen scheme etc), there are food stalls etc.


You also need a separate ticket for the obedience.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Strawberryearth said:


> Ok, I love watching it on TV and this year am planning on going BUT..can anyone tell me what actually happens?
> 
> The only times I have been to the NEC are for things like Clothes Show...is it a bit like that? Lots of stalls for shopping, different things to purchase but with the addition of Discover Dogs? I assume the "action" happens in the arena area, do you need a separate ticket for the Arena? Can you come and go out of the Arena, meaning are you allocated a seat for the day which you can go and watch the events you want to see but then leave again for a couple of hours?
> 
> ...


There will be judging of the different breeds, say 20-30 rings in 3 or 4 of the halls
There is the YKC ring , a Good Citizen Ring, obedience ring and dog activities ring and some other demos being done all around the place.
There is stalls (shopping and info) in every hall, full lists are found here
Trade Stands at Crufts 2013 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club
The discover dogs section stretchs across (I think hall 2 and 3) A map showing the layout of Crufts will eventually be available here
http://www.crufts.org.uk/maps-halls
But some things are just habit, so we (chinese cresteds) have been ring 25 hall 5 for the last 3 years.

The arena runs it own schedule
here Day One - Thursday 7 March 2013 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club
The only day that you have to pay to go in the arena (pre book) is after 4 on the Sunday which is when friends for life, flyball and agility finals and of course Best in Show happen

HTH 

V

BTW - I will there Thursday, Friday and possibly Saturday also


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> You also need a separate ticket for the obedience.


Are you sure? Obedience has its own ring in Hall 5 and I thought it was just get a seat if you can first come first served.

n/b - strawberry earth, that is how the arena works over the 3 1/2 days not including BIS Sunday, you just come and go from the arena, finding a seat where you can
I love the ABC agility


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, very helpful. Looking forward to it!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Are you sure? Obedience has its own ring in Hall 5 and I thought it was just get a seat if you can first come first served.


Taken from the Crufts ticket page:



> Adult and concession day tickets entitle the holder to enter all the halls* at the NEC and watch everything in the Arena each day**.
> 
> * Except for the Obedience ring in Hall 5. See below for how to buy Obedience Ring tickets


It's an extra £10 for Obedience tickets!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Taken from the Crufts ticket page:
> 
> It's an extra £10 for Obedience tickets!


ah yes, apologies


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> BTW - I will there Thursday, Friday and possibly Saturday also


We'll be there Friday and Saturday. Might see you there.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't got a list of things that I need to purchase! The dogs don't actually NEED anything :lol: I just love to shop and buy them stuff.

I'm so excited! I can't wait to go. I know for a fact that I won't be coming back with any change out of my crufts fund. :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The only thing I plan to buy is wormers but I do want to take Tabitha to the Pro Plan stand to see if the photogragher is there and to get her photo taken. It'll be hard to look round many stalls with her with us as she is small and likely to get stood on and hurt. I know she is supposed to stay on her bench but no way am I leaving her there and how can you get their photo taken if you don't take them to the stand.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bumping. Only 6 days to go now


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I still haven't booked tickets . We have the foster doggy so can no longer go to Husky Fest. If I go to Crufts I'll have to get the train so I don't know if it's worth going.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I still haven't booked tickets . We have the foster doggy so can no longer go to Husky Fest. If I go to Crufts I'll have to get the train so I don't know if it's worth going.


Go on, . It's always worthit


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Not long now


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Go on, . It's always worthit


But I won't be able to buy anything!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

sharloid said:


> But I won't be able to buy anything!


You can load yourself up with as many bags as you can carry, and if you want to buy anything large/heavy, a lot of the stalls will take your details and deliver it to your home address.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> You can load yourself up with as many bags as you can carry, and if you want to buy anything large/heavy, a lot of the stalls will take your details and deliver it to your home address.


I'm alright being a pack-horse on the way home, but I worry about how I'd carry it round all day? Are there lockers or anything?

I've just had a look and if I get an advanced ticket it'd only be about £30 return. That's not too bad.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I'm alright being a pack-horse on the way home, but I worry about how I'd carry it round all day? Are there lockers or anything?


There aren't any lockers, no, but there is a cloakroom where luggage can be left.

We only ever run stuff back to the car if I've brought something very large or heavy (well, I sit in the area and watch agility whilst hubby runs it back to the car ), normal shopping bags of stuff is perfectly manageable between two people. (and I shop for five dogs ). Just do Discover Dogs first so you don't need to lug shopping around there.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I'm alright being a pack-horse on the way home, but I worry about how I'd carry it round all day? Are there lockers or anything?
> 
> I've just had a look and if I get an advanced ticket it'd only be about £30 return. That's not too bad.


£30 isnt too bad, for drivers by the time you take into account fuel and parking charge thats easily more  Unless like some lucky beggars who are just up the road lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah no lockers but a cloakroom
Cloakrooms

There are manned cloakrooms adjacent to halls when shows are on. Visitors can store bags, coats and luggage for £1 per item per day. Overnight storage is not possible at The NEC.

Planning a Visit - Facilities - The NEC, Birmingham

Also slightly worried by this bit of info 

Dogs

Dogs are not permitted on the premises, with the exception of assistance dogs.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Dunno never been before.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Babycham are you on the DD stand any days this year?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> There are manned cloakrooms adjacent to halls when shows are on. Visitors can store bags, coats and luggage for £1 per item per day.


...£1 per item?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> ...£1 per item?


Borrow your nans shopping trolley and keep adding to it?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Yeah no lockers but a cloakroom
> Cloakrooms
> 
> There are manned cloakrooms adjacent to halls when shows are on. Visitors can store bags, coats and luggage for £1 per item per day. Overnight storage is not possible at The NEC.
> ...


Sorry hijacking the thread a tad 

Need to ask a question from someone who has been before.

Parking - Our car park pass covers the South East or West car parks - I have heard people talk of shuttle buses  There not that far to walk are they? Il have Millie with me so il be wanting to give her a chance to stretch her legs but just confused by the talk of shuttle buses lol.

You can tell ive never been to the NEC lol Im staying locally almost tempted to get dropped off by my friends im staying at rather than park lol


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Sorry hijacking the thread a tad
> 
> Need to ask a question from someone who has been before.
> 
> ...


I've never got the shuttle bus - the car parks are approx. 10-15 minutes walk to the entrance


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Babycham are you on the DD stand any days this year?


Yes, thursday morning


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I've never got the shuttle bus - the car parks are approx. 10-15 minutes walk to the entrance


Excellent  When I heard it mentioned I was abit  Sounded like a lot of phaffing 

Going to need a walk to wake me up


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Borrow your nans shopping trolley and keep adding to it?


I don't have a nan so no trolley! Is it worth buying one or a small suitcase? I don't want to be the only one with one! I was thinking of a rucksack...


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Sorry hijacking the thread a tad
> 
> Need to ask a question from someone who has been before.
> 
> ...


You are only allowed to hijack thread if you tell us what you will be purchasing -_- 

I too have never got a shuttle bus, it is max a 20 minute walk and that is with dogs and loads of carp in tow
If you park in one of the car parks you get to walk around the lake
But i dont think that is the ones you have mentioned,

So are you and Millie in a GCDS demo?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Yes, thursday morning


Ah shame - would have liked to have come and said hello! We were meant to be going Thursday, then had to change to Sunday and now Saturday is the only day we're able to make it due to our dog sitter! Least favourite day - I'm expecting it to be hectic, but it's better than nothing!

Not been on a Saturday since it was at Earls Court (showing my age ) - just _how_ much busier, compared with the weekdays, is it, do you know?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Excellent  When I heard it mentioned I was abit  Sounded like a lot of phaffing
> 
> Going to need a walk to wake me up


Yes, I always think it's nice to have a bit of a leg stretch after being in the car for so long too! Definitely needed for a wake up as well - up at 2.45 to get the dogs out for a quick walk and settled again, before we leave at 4! Planning to stay until the end so will be a long day!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> You are only allowed to hijack thread if you tell us what you will be purchasing -_-
> 
> I too have never got a shuttle bus, it is max a 20 minute walk and that is with dogs and loads of carp in tow
> If you park in one of the car parks you get to walk around the lake
> ...


Yep the bronze but I am really nervous now lol She can do it all no problem but its going to be quite a different environment for us both. We will have fun anyway 

My only def purchase is vet bed - Very exciting lol But also going to be on the look out for treats and maybe a nice leather collar. Ive instructed hubby (who isn't into shopping) his job for the day (other than sitting with Millie  )Is that he has to buy her a present to remember her day lol but he recons he is going to buy her a burger  men. Im planning on nudging him towards the Tuffies and Charley Chau stands but considering Millie sleeps on the sofa I don't think I can get away with spending that much


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Yep the bronze but I am really nervous now lol She can do it all no problem but its going to be quite a different environment for us both. We will have fun anyway


Good luck . What do people who are showing dogs do with them whilst they have a look round themselves?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Ah shame - would have liked to have come and said hello! We were meant to be going Thursday, then had to change to Sunday and now Saturday is the only day we're able to make it due to our dog sitter! Least favourite day - I'm expecting it to be hectic, but it's better than nothing!
> 
> Not been on a Saturday since it was at Earls Court (showing my age ) - just _how_ much busier, compared with the weekdays, is it, do you know?


Hmm now I dont wanna put you off, but yeah as you get into the afternoon it is pretty bad. I am surprised Saturday is so much worse than sunday
Ha ha, ne'er show your age lol  
Two years I done two Sundays, then last year I showed on the Thursday, went home missed it so much on the Friday that I went back up Saturday, bear in mind you know where I live lol 
And Saturday afternoon was heaving, but I just kept my head down and carried on as I was and got on with it lol
Cant wait for you to come and see us on the stand one day  no doubt I will be there again next year,


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Yes, I always think it's nice to have a bit of a leg stretch after being in the car for so long too! Definitely needed for a wake up as well - up at 2.45 to get the dogs out for a quick walk and settled again, before we leave at 4! Planning to stay until the end so will be a long day!


Crikey that's early - on work days im up at 6am and I know I would struggle.

Im really lucky was looking at hotels but a good friend lives in Marston Green 5 mins away so il drive up sat pm and stay with her mum who lives apparently a 20 min walk / 5 min drive from the NEC (my friend has 3 cats )- So il have some normal amount of sleep the night before and a chance to walk Millie that morning.

But I have booked the Monday off work as itl take a few hours to get back to Hitchin way afterwards and im guessing traffic will be bad around 5-6pm on the Sunday plus want a relaxing day with hubby / Millie


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Good luck . What do people who are showing dogs do with them whilst they have a look round themselves?


That's where my husband comes in


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Hmm now I dont wanna put you off, but yeah as you get into the afternoon it is pretty bad. I am surprised Saturday is so much worse than sunday
> Ha ha, ne'er show your age lol
> Two years I done two Sundays, then last year I showed on the Thursday, went home missed it so much on the Friday that I went back up Saturday, bear in mind you know where I live lol
> And Saturday afternoon was heaving, but I just kept my head down and carried on as I was and got on with it lol
> Cant wait for you to come and see us on the stand one day  no doubt I will be there again next year,


Eek, ok, I'll have my pointy elbows at the ready then!  It really would be my last choice of days to go on, but nevermind!

Ok, so keeping with the title of the thread, my shopping list is as follows (bearing in mind just a couple of days ago I was declaring there was nothing in particular I needed )

- Vetbed. All our current stuff is the white coloured one, and although I wash it weekly it twice a week it always looks grubby after a day or two, so looking to get some of the darker coloured stuff.
- Another Equafleece suit for Jake. He wears it as his ''pyjamas''  - want another to wear whilst the other is in the wash.
- Jon Angell treats, they had brilliant offers last year.
- Farmfoods rawhide.
- A box of the new Lily's Kitchen breakfast crunch. I'm a complete sucker for a gimmicky product, my lads love Lily's stuff, but their postage charges are steep, so hoping to pick up a box there!
- Road Refresher bowl, Ozzy fancied a snack on ours the other day.
- Joint supplements for Alfie and Jake, will probably stick with Yumove but will see what else is on a good offer!
- Random treats, lots of them.
- One of those shock absorbing springy lead attachment thingies (that's not their official name, I'm sure).
- ProKolin.
- Grooming/finishing spray for Oz and Harvey.
- Freeze dried raw, either Ziwipeak or K9 Natural, just curious!

I think that's it, for now. :blush:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I don't have a nan so no trolley! Is it worth buying one or a small suitcase? I don't want to be the only one with one! I was thinking of a rucksack...


Yes I would say so, I have bought a little foladable shopping cart thing, piccy near beginging (sp) of thread I think, it was 10.50 on ebay inc super delivery,



Milliepoochie said:


> Yep the bronze but I am really nervous now lol She can do it all no problem but its going to be quite a different environment for us both. We will have fun anyway
> 
> My only def purchase is vet bed - Very exciting lol But also going to be on the look out for treats and maybe a nice leather collar. Ive instructed hubby (who isn't into shopping) his job for the day (other than sitting with Millie  )Is that he has to buy her a present to remember her day lol but he recons he is going to buy her a burger  men. Im planning on nudging him towards the Tuffies and Charley Chau stands but considering Millie sleeps on the sofa I don't think I can get away with spending that much


Awww you will have a great time, I am jealous, Willow and I were in demos at the london pet show last year and it was brilliant, at the end all the kids put there arms through the little picket fences and were calling Willow's name, felt like a total celeb, one of the best moments of my life lol 

ha ha when he sees the price of the burgers he might give in to the leather collar I reckon!!!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Yep the bronze but I am really nervous now lol She can do it all no problem but its going to be quite a different environment for us both. We will have fun anyway
> 
> My only def purchase is vet bed - Very exciting lol But also going to be on the look out for treats and maybe a nice leather collar. Ive instructed hubby (who isn't into shopping) his job for the day (other than sitting with Millie  )Is that he has to buy her a present to remember her day lol but he recons he is going to buy her a burger  men. Im planning on nudging him towards the Tuffies and Charley Chau stands but considering Millie sleeps on the sofa I don't think I can get away with spending that much


Scout did the GCDS Gold demo two years ago, it was so much fun! A very different environment, and Scout did go and "work" the crowd once or twice but everyone enjoyed it!

Take lots of photos! And do your shopping nice and early before the crowds turn up.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Good luck . What do people who are showing dogs do with them whilst they have a look round themselves?


On Thursday I will leave them with the people that are taking over DD from me
On Friday I will leave them with people who are manning the Rescue stand afetr me 
In covered crates so they will basically just be fast asleep


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Eek, ok, I'll have my pointy elbows at the ready then!  It really would be my last choice of days to go on, but nevermind!
> 
> Ok, so keeping with the title of the thread, my shopping list is as follows (bearing in mind just a couple of days ago I was declaring there was nothing in particular I needed )
> 
> ...


wahooo  
looks fab
Interested to find out more about this breakfast crunch
The girls at the Lilys Kitchen are lovely arent they, at the london pet show they were giving Willow and her friend Benji bowls of breakfast


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> That's where my husband comes in


My OH would ideally like to come too so I'm wondering if leaving them in the car or even taking the campervan would be cruel or not? That's if we don't have the foster doggy too. We could take it in turns to go out and see them/let them out. Hmm.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

sharloid said:


> My OH would ideally like to come too so I'm wondering if leaving them in the car or even taking the campervan would be cruel or not? That's if we don't have the foster doggy too. We could take it in turns to go out and see them/let them out. Hmm.


I honestly would not be comfortable leaving dogs in the car for that length of time.

My boys have a long day at home on their own - we're leaving at 4am (I'll walk them prior to leaving), then they'll be checked on and let out at lunchtime, but then they'll be on their own again until we're home, probably not until about 10pm. Ideal? Definitely not! But it's just the one day, and at least they're at home and comfortable.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sharloid said:


> My OH would ideally like to come too so I'm wondering if leaving them in the car or even taking the campervan would be cruel or not? That's if we don't have the foster doggy too. We could take it in turns to go out and see them/let them out. Hmm.


I meant other half will be with Millie where she is benched up inside  If Millie wasn't doing the GCDS then hubby would be staying home with Millie 

Personally think itd be a miserable day if one person was stuck in the car park all day (If thats what you meant )


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> That's where my husband comes in





SixStar said:


> I honestly would not be comfortable leaving dogs in the car for that length of time.
> 
> My boys have a long day at home on their own - we're leaving at 4am (I'll walk them prior to leaving), then they'll be checked on and let out at lunchtime, but then they'll be on their own again until we're home, probably not until about 10pm. Ideal? Definitely not! But it's just the one day, and at least they're at home and comfortable.


Is it the lack of space/getting too hot that would stop you keeping them in the car? If we took the camper then it would be a solution


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Is it the lack of space/getting too hot that would stop you keeping them in the car? If we took the camper then it would be a solution


I doubt it'd be too warm in this weather, but yes, the lack of space. Also theft - the car parks are _huge_ and some areas very isolated - scumbag sees two dogs in a car, being at Crufts - thinks it's likely they're expensive pedigree show dogs. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I doubt it'd be too warm in this weather, but yes, the lack of space. Also theft - the car parks are _huge_ and some areas very isolated - scumbag sees two dogs in a car, being at Crufts - thinks it's likely they're expensive pedigree show dogs. It's just not worth the risk.


Ah, didn't think of theft. Damn


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

How ever much I can carry... not necessarily comfortably! lol haha


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Just ordered my trolley. Now to empty out my bank account for spending money. I think I spend more at crufts than what I spend on family for Xmas/birthdays combined


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Just ordered my trolley. Now to empty out my bank account for spending money. I think I spend more at crufts than what I spend on family for Xmas/birthdays combined


shhh don't tell anyone 
although we are all between friends here lol

I was just sitting here wondering what I would do if someone was getting married on a Crufts day I needed to be there, I suppose it would depend who it was and my brother is already married so wahooo Crufts it is!!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I was just sitting here wondering what I would do if someone was getting married on a Crufts day I needed to be there, I suppose it would depend who it was and my brother is already married so wahooo Crufts it is!!!


Oh goodness, that's so funny, I can't believe you've just said that! My son is getting married next year - they're considering March as it is the anniversary of when they met - my first comment was ''well, as long as it's not Crufts weekend''. I think he felt most loved :lol: :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Oh goodness, that's so funny, I can't believe you've just said that! My son is getting married next year - they're considering March as it is the anniversary of when they met - my first comment was ''well, as long as it's not Crufts weekend''. I think he felt most loved :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Ha ha well I am glad I am in good company :lol:


----------



## Kunakizz (Nov 25, 2012)

I've done my list, printed out the list of trade stands and just need to sort them into some sort of order. Ive got my shopping trolley and a rucksack. I want to get:

Adult & pup wormers
Lots of shampoo
One of those rubber squeegee blade thingys for the floor
Nail clippers
Vet bed (at least 3 big bits)
Balls on ropes & frisbees
Disinfectant
Fish jerky treats

Can I do this in 1/2 day on the Sunday after I've watched the dog judging? 
I want to leave before the rush. 
I wonder if anyone could be my personal shopper lol. They can trek round the stands, take a photo & text me before a purchase & I can stay put!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> shhh don't tell anyone
> although we are all between friends here lol
> 
> I was just sitting here wondering what I would do if someone was getting married on a Crufts day I needed to be there, I suppose it would depend who it was and my brother is already married so wahooo Crufts it is!!!


It's ok, most people know by now not to question me when it comes to money spent on the dogs, anyway they are cheaper than kids!


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if Orijen will be at Crufts this year?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

BeckyC said:


> Does anyone know if Orijen will be at Crufts this year?


Orijen themselves will not afaik

But Bern pet foods their main UK distributor will be

Hall 3 stand 3a


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh wonderful, thank you very much.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm going, I'm going, I'm going!! 

Well I think so. We've found a doggy sitter who can make a few visits for £6 a time to let the dogs out. And Tia should be going back to the rescue in the next few days.

So here's my list:
Salmon oil
Keepers mix
Billy no mates or similar
Disinfectant
Show set for Kindra
Vet bed for car
Wormers
Stag bar
Books
Nina Ottosson toys
Leads/collars with brass fittings
Undercoat rake
Lots of treats and food


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Ooooooh I am so jealous :crying: 

Although, the fact that I cannot go is linked to me getting a pup in 6 weeks, so yaaaay for missing Crufts  

Next year gosh darn it.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> Ooooooh I am so jealous :crying:
> 
> Although, the fact that I cannot go is linked to me getting a pup in 6 weeks, so yaaaay for missing Crufts
> 
> Next year gosh darn it.


But surely getting a pup means you should go so you can buy them lots of things?


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

sharloid said:


> But surely getting a pup means you should go so you can buy them lots of things?


I know, right!? However, I'm a trainee psychotherapist and have training one weekend a month. It has this amazing ability to fall on the one weekend of each month when I want to do others things. For example, Crufts weekend in march AND the weekend in April that I'll be picking up pup. I can only skive off a certain amount of weekends a year  So .... no pup = yay crufts! Yay pup = no crufts. (And I'm busy Thursday and Friday *grumbles grumbles*).


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

There's only one thing on my list... Dog poo wormery 

LOL I love worms, and i'm very excited to see that the Dog Poo Wormery people are going to be there. Can't wait to check it out. 

I suppose other things i'd like are tasty treats, and maybe a new doggy jumper


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone know whether I'll be able to get Billy No Mates from Crufts? If so which stand is likely to sell it?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

All I really need to get is some F4D treats, my dogs dont get a lot of treats so the £5 goodie bag they had at discover dogs lasted my dogs a good few months  Want another one of those

Other than that it'll just be anything I see that I really can't say no to! I'm quite glad that I'm a tightwad tbh or I could be in trouble!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> There's only one thing on my list... Dog poo wormery
> 
> LOL I love worms, and i'm very excited to see that the Dog Poo Wormery people are going to be there. Can't wait to check it out.
> 
> I suppose other things i'd like are tasty treats, and maybe a new doggy jumper


I was considering one of these too, but to be honest they seen expensive for what they are.









Dog poo wormery, dog waste, poop scoop, wormeries, Buy a wormery

£177 for a glorified wheelie bin?! I'm sure you could make your own...!



sid&kira said:


> Other than that it'll just be anything I see that I really can't say no to! I'm quite glad that I'm a tightwad tbh or I could be in trouble!


I'm tight with my money too... until it comes to the dogs.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm taking my trolley as I've sooooooo much to buy!

I'm getting a few books for myself;
I want stag bars for my dogs, my friend's dogs;
Cakes for my dogs and others;
An Equafleece coat for my JRT and maybe for the big boys too, shall have a looksie;
Toys for the Rottweiler Rescue Trust;

That's what's on my actual list although I'm sure I'll bring home lots of other "can't live without" stuff too. I usually do.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I'm tight with my money too... until it comes to the dogs.


Im terrible, I look at all the collars/leads/harnesses etc and think, thats nice, would suit kira/grey/keyu, but why buy it when i can make it? :lol:

The only toys which last are the stuffingless ones so I might pick up another one of those

Beds get destroyed

and theres nothing much else they need


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> Im terrible, I look at all the collars/leads/harnesses etc and think, thats nice, would suit kira/grey/keyu, but why buy it when i can make it? :lol:
> 
> The only toys which last are the stuffingless ones so I might pick up another one of those
> 
> ...


It's not a matter of need...  
I'm pretty sure they only need 1 collar, 1 harness and some food. Everything else is just indulgence.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm taking my trolley too, I got an extra large one so should be able to fit a rottie in there ok


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I've bought a tiny fold up trolley from eBay and we can take a rucksack. Is it really that inconvenient to take things back to the car if needs be? I've been to the NEC a few times and from what I can remember it was only 10 minutes walk.


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

I've now made a list, god help my bank balance!

DAP refill
Wormers
Prokolin 
Keepers mix (they will be having 10% off that at the stand so may try some)
Orijen (if there is good deals) 
Lily's Kitchen tins and breakfast cereal 
Nature diet (if there are good deals) 
F4D treats
Maybe a new coat for blue.
Dog magazines as they tend to have goodie bags included 
Yumove. 

Some nice books for me and the other half wants to look at carpet cleaner products 

What kind of trolleys do others use? All I have in my head is the ones old ladies use.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sharloid said:


> I'm going, I'm going, I'm going!!
> 
> Well I think so. We've found a doggy sitter who can make a few visits for £6 a time to let the dogs out. And Tia should be going back to the rescue in the next few days.
> 
> ...


remember you got to carry them back to the car lol  Look on internet first as a lot of goods can be bought cheaper on there


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> Im terrible, I look at all the collars/leads/harnesses etc and think, thats nice, would suit kira/grey/keyu, but why buy it when i can make it? :lol:
> 
> The only toys which last are the stuffingless ones so I might pick up another one of those
> 
> ...


i hate crowds and have been known to get lost lol so tend to buy all my stuff online rather than Crufts lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I have money burning a hole in my pocket for Crufts after all 

But not much of a shopping list yet 



sid&kira said:


> Im terrible, I look at all the collars/leads/harnesses etc and think, thats nice, would suit kira/grey/keyu, but why buy it when i can make it? :lol:
> 
> *The only toys which last are the stuffingless ones so I might pick up another one of those*
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I've added stuffingless toys to my shopping list:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> Does anyone know whether I'll be able to get Billy No Mates from Crufts? If so which stand is likely to sell it?


its made by CSJ but I cant find them on the trade stand listings  Doesnt mean they arent of course just that I cant find them atm


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

i don't have a shopping list.... im just going to have a browse and get what i fancy! maybe a grooming arm though!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

What stalls are people wanting to go to?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> What stalls are people wanting to go to?


I've got a list with stall numbers if you really want to know


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

The stands









Then the list with the stands notated also










I know the best online or retail price for everything I want so I am looking for better than those


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> The stands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm so jealous of how organised you are, I've told myself I'll make a list every year & never manage, then I have a mad panic


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I've just made a list of every trade stand I want to visit & which hall/stand they're on!

Need to update it with what breed rings I want to visit and which breeds on DD I want to look at, will finish it later 

Does anyone know if there's a Cani-x stand anywhere? I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm going on Sunday  I've never been before so I've no idea what I'l be buying... in fact I might be too busy just taking lots of photos


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I've just made a list of every trade stand I want to visit & which hall/stand they're on!
> 
> Need to update it with what breed rings I want to visit and which breeds on DD I want to look at, will finish it later
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a Cani-x stand anywhere? I can't seem to find anything.


KiSi Canine do cani-X stuff, not sure where they are at crufts but their shop's down the road from me & is responsible for emptying my bank account on a regular basis 

You could ask MrRustyRead, he may know where their stand is, website doesn't say

http://www.kisi.co.uk/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

On our list is-
Natural instinct
Daisy's dog deli 
Petzlife
Bern pet foods (orijen,acana,ziwipeak)
Dorwest herbs
Mikki/nylabone/groomers
Hyperdrug
H.U.B
APDT
Fish 4 dogs
Petzcrazee


----------



## Kunakizz (Nov 25, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> The stands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, your list looks like my final one. I've got 31 stands to visit, is there a map of the layout of stands anywhere? I need to plan this like a military operation & not get sidetracked!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

our list is still short 

F4D treats
Stuffingless toys
Grooming mitt (keyu's not fond of the brush )

I also want to visit the Xtradog stand, just because we're friends 

I wont write a list, me and Kiz will just wander around looking at most of the stuff until we find stuff we want/need :lol: I like to browse in case I miss something good I haven't thought of!


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

I went yesterday, my budget was £50 including food for the day. I spent closer to £150 . Fish4Dogs had a nice goody bag for £4, never heard of them before this forum so thought I'd visit the stand.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Nearly that time again


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

My tickets have arrived, will be our first time going  but have no idea how much money to take mind!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

so far I want....

salmon oil
three tuffies nests...but not a word to hubby ...I plan on getting him there and then talking him into how we really need three nests for the living room. 
any fabulous collars and matching leads for the three of them


hhhmmm, me thinks all I may be coming back with will be the salmon oil  and will have to work my magic on hubby for anything else


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Spent most of my budget on the new puppy, but we plan to get some more vet bed as they always have good deals on it, and then we also intend to get some different treats as there are always such a good range of natural treats. Wish I had more money to buy more stuff!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

having not been before, do the retailers tend to do offers rather then everything normal price?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Very, very jealous!  First time in thirty odd years that I won't be there!  

You'll all have to take lots of pics and tell me all about your shopping and bargains instead


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

They do deals, but you need to shop around IMO because some deals are better than others.....


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> having not been before, do the retailers tend to do offers rather then everything normal price?


Yes, excellent offers can be found on many things. And don't be afraid to haggle on multibuys. But don't take the michael as they pay an awful lots of money for those trade stands.

But yes generally the offers are like you can't get anywhere but the shows. One of my faves from last year was three bags of canagan for £20 (rrp about £39). Excellent treat and kong fillers.



SixStar said:


> Very, very jealous!  First time in thirty odd years that I won't be there!
> 
> You'll all have to take lots of pics and tell me all about your shopping and bargains instead


Aww that's a shame, I hope all is well your end. Next year hopefully.

I will defo get pics of my bargains and you can live (shop) vicariously through me


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

8tansox said:


> They do deals, but you need to shop around IMO because some deals are better than others.....


Yes especially when you have similar retailers like Jon Angell, Mariners choice and fish4dogs.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I was supposed to be going this year but my friend who lived near the NEC moved away, never mind I will have to console myself with puppy cuddles and look at what everyone else has bought.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Very, very jealous!  First time in thirty odd years that I won't be there!
> 
> You'll all have to take lots of pics and tell me all about your shopping and bargains instead


Hope to see you there next year Mrs  



babycham2002 said:


> Yes, excellent offers can be found on many things. And don't be afraid to haggle on multibuys. But don't take the michael as they pay an awful lots of money for those trade stands.
> 
> But yes generally the offers are like you can't get anywhere but the shows. One of my faves from last year was three bags of canagan for £20 (rrp about £39). Excellent treat and kong fillers.


that's great thanks


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Aww that's a shame, I hope all is well your end. Next year hopefully.
> 
> I will defo get pics of my bargains and you can live (shop) vicariously through me


Please do! I suppose shopping via pictures is easier on the bank balance anyway 



pogo said:


> Hope to see you there next year Mrs


Yes, most definitely, looking forward to it already.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

All I definitely need is an Equafleece for pupster - Curious to see what the colours are like in real life. 

Have used a fleece on her as have been onlead for a month and her furnish really thin atm where she flared up. Vets reckons itl come back but will take time. 

Other than that possibly a couple of ID tags if I see something different as we 'should' be moving soon so need new tags. 

Plus a certain brand of toothpaste the vet recommended as recently put Millie on a wet diet **Need to check the online prices first**

Any 'treats' which seem good value 

Not planning on spending alot just what we 'need'- In fact last year all I got was on 2kg bag of James Wellbeloved


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> All I definitely need is an Equafleece for pupster - Curious to see what the colours are like in real life.
> 
> Have used a fleece on her as have been onlead for a month and her furnish really thin atm where she flared up. Vets reckons itl come back but will take time.
> 
> ...


On the charity walk I arranged last week there was a crested in the pink equafleece and it was just lovely, not even garish. Just really really nice I thought.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

New bed for Lila.
More mats for my kitchen.
New leads for all three.
A GSD ornament for DIL.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> On the charity walk I arranged last week there was a crested in the pink equafleece and it was just lovely, not even garish. Just really really nice I thought.


She has the most perfect collar to match a pink equafleece - Think hubby would disagree though 

I'm considering purple but think a brighter colour could be more practical ie easy visible (But not lumo )

Tried looking on their website but cant see all the colours against each other


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The only thing I actually need is wormers but you can garentee we will come home with loads of stuff.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Milliepoochie just get pink and purple!

They had a company there I can't remember their name, but they made hand made tweed jackets made by someone who used to be on Jermyn street. OH has been talking about them all year. They were way expensive though


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Does everywhere accept card or shall I take a load of cash? Been tight with my student loan this term so I can spend loads at Crufts.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

The only thing on our list so far is Salmon oil, maybe keepers mix and plaque off. But we'll probably keep an eye out for a few interesting treats too!

I can't wait!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Everywhere takes credit cards as far as I know, however, I ONLY take cash, that way I know just how much I can spend and I cannot be tempted. Mind you, I do take a *lot* of cash!


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll be helping on the Xtradog stand this year all 4 days. As well as the fantastic fleece harnesses, crash tested car harnesses and all the other usual goodies they have there will be Outhwaite coats, fleece coats and suits and possibly jumpers depending on how fast i can sew! There will definately be navy and bright pink sheep pattern fleece coats and suits, i'm on to them already 
Stand 125 in hall 1


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I think last year for anything specific we knew we wanted, IM did some online browsing and priced up everything. Meant we knew if we were getting a good deal or not! Don't forget to factor in delivery costs that you'll save on buying at Crufts!

Doesn't help with the general browsing and impulse buys


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't forget you will need to be able to carry all your shopping back to at least the bus stops or back to your car. If you plan to buy anything heavy a shopping trolley is a must or else a strong OH to carry all your shopping back to the car.


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

What kind of trolley do people use? 


Also, does anyone know what the phone signal is like in there?


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

I cant wait to go  so far my shopping list isn't very long but so far i have
new bed for sitting room, so has to be purple 
new collar
treats
dicky bag, if they have them?
bigger girth strap for her perfect fit harness
im sure it'll get longer before i go


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Frollie said:


> What kind of trolley do people use?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the phone signal is like in there?


I've never taken a trolley - they drive me mad, people ramming at your ankles with them!  What you _really_ need is an OH who can carry the bags and then ferry them back to the car whilst you sit in the arena watching agility....Singing: 

Phone signal has always been fine for me (vodafone).


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Come on then share yours
> It's my big spend up of the year, I have started making my list and also listing The stalls I want and what Hall and Stall number they are so I can tick them off
> 
> So far on my list
> ...


Any particular kind of Plague you're aiming towards getting rid of? :lol:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a fab shopping trolley, got it when I had appendecitis and coul not drive to toddle down to the shops with.

Similar to this

Mine is in camo, I always take mine to Crufts, it is VERY useful

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoppa-foldi...lley-Unisex/dp/B008PUSOIW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lp_1


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Frollie said:


> Does everywhere accept card or shall I take a load of cash? Been tight with my student loan this term so I can spend loads at Crufts.


Not EVERYONE accepts cards but there is a NATWEST bank and hole in the wall at the NEC


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Is there a stall list online this year? I can't seem to find it 

Im hoping to go with hubby, but it will depend on when baby arrives4 days late already!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Is there a stall list online this year? I can't seem to find it
> 
> Im hoping to go with hubby, but it will depend on when baby arrives4 days late already!!


http://www.crufts.org.uk/marketplace


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

SixStar said:


> I've never taken a trolley - they drive me mad, people ramming at your ankles with them!  What you _really_ need is an OH who can carry the bags and then ferry them back to the car whilst you sit in the arena watching agility....Singing:
> 
> Phone signal has always been fine for me (vodafone).


Sadly I am going with my younger sister and she will be less useful in the carrying department than me. 

I may look into a trolley and if not, just take my backpack.

Excellent. It will be good to be able to text for someone to check if I'm getting good deals or not by comparing online prices.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Never looked at the stalls before so not sure what will be there.

Dog rain coat
Soft toys (for plying in the house)
if Dogmatic are there a new head collar
Brushes


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yay I can't wait!!!! 

I am definitely investing in a trolley this year. 

I am boarding a few members dogs the first 3 days so I am going on the Sunday, I find many of the stalls are happy to drop prices come Sunday afternoon to sell their stock. 

I live 10-15 mins from the NEC too so no early start or loads of driving, I could actually get the bus!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> Not EVERYONE accepts cards but there is a NATWEST bank and hole in the wall at the NEC


Oh dear, I was just taking a small amount of money and thought I would use my card. I had my card cloned so won't use the hole in the wall.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Frollie said:


> Does everywhere accept card or shall I take a load of cash? Been tight with my student loan this term so I can spend loads at Crufts.


Most places take card, but have some cash too. If you do take all cash (like I do) then make sure you split it across your person in case of pickpockets



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Any particular kind of Plague you're aiming towards getting rid of? :lol:


Ha ha it's good stuff that plague off, bubonic, septicemic, the lot 



kate_7590 said:


> Is there a stall list online this year? I can't seem to find it
> 
> Im hoping to go with hubby, but it will depend on when baby arrives4 days late already!!


I see sixstar has already posted the link  I didnt find it as user friendly but maybe I just dont like change, luckily I'd taken my list off before they changed it to the new layout.
Fingers crossed baby be here soon, and hopefully while you have some electricity!!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I see sixstar has already posted the link  I didnt find it as user friendly but maybe I just dont like change, luckily I'd taken my list off before they changed it to the new layout.
> Fingers crossed baby be here soon, and hopefully while you have some electricity!!


It defo isn't as good as last years list is it :/ Ill have to have a proper look through soon and make a list of stalls i want to see.

I do hope he arrives soon, good job our power is back on haha


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> Most places take card, but have some cash too. If you do take all cash (like I do) then make sure you split it across your person in case of pickpockets


AH yes, good idea! This is why I hate carrying cash as it is. I shall hide it in my secret inside coat pocket!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Frollie said:


> What kind of trolley do people use?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the phone signal is like in there?


This is the trolley I have , it is perfect for me as I then can put it on top of my dog trolley to get back out to the car 
Folding Boot Cart Shopping Trolley Fold Up Storage Box Wheels Crate Foldable | eBay

I don't remember ever having a problem with signal there and I think there may even be wifi there now too


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

I really want to get a PicoBelllo Poo Bag holder ( purple bullterrier type with heart patch ) I saw them at Discover dogs and wanted them ever since.. LOL how sad am I, but they're so adorable 

Does anyone know if nutriment will be there?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

shinra said:


> I really want to get a PicoBelllo Poo Bag holder ( purple bullterrier type with heart patch ) I saw them at Discover dogs and wanted them ever since.. LOL how sad am I, but they're so adorable
> 
> Does anyone know if nutriment will be there?


ha ha that poo bag holder sounds fab

Yes Hall 1 Stand 9


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Im sure last year the crufts website had a thing saying where everything was.. Can't find it now!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

5headh said:


> Im sure last year the crufts website had a thing saying where everything was.. Can't find it now!!


They've rather unhelpfully moved it and changed the way it lists

http://www.crufts.org.uk/marketplace

Click on other exhibitors


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> They've rather unhelpfully moved it and changed the way it lists
> 
> http://www.crufts.org.uk/marketplace
> 
> Click on other exhibitors


Thank you! I knew someone would find it! 

Best start making a list!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have my list of stalls I want to visit. 

But my shopping list is different to my 2013 one (OP) 

Defo a big big sack of fishy treats. that's about as far as I've got for now. 

Just all the bargains I can find


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I have my list of stalls I want to visit.
> 
> But my shopping list is different to my 2013 one (OP)
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure if I am going this yeah as no one wants to go with me and I get a bit panicky on my own! 

My friend told me I can take her littleun but at 24 month he would love it but need a buggy, not sure a buggy + crufts would be ideal :001_rolleyes:

Looking at going on a Thursday/Friday.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i want to look at equafleeces for opie, and also fish4dogs treats. i've got to try to be good otherwise i'll be spending my car fund money


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

One of these looks like a good idea - 
Cabin Wheeled Travel Trolley Backpack Rucksack Flight Hand Luggage Holdall Bag | eBay

Can be carried as a rucksack when empty (beware of pickpockets) then used as a trolley when full.

I don't have a shopping list in particular, but last year I took a notebook and pen, and jotted down the name of some stalls which had things I liked, for future reference, then look them up online later on. I've since bought several leads from one stall which has different coloured webbing leads with a ring in the handle (surprisingly hard to find).


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shinra said:


> I really want to get a PicoBelllo Poo Bag holder ( purple bullterrier type with heart patch ) I saw them at Discover dogs and wanted them ever since.. LOL how sad am I, but they're so adorable
> 
> Does anyone know if nutriment will be there?


And why have I not seen these before ????

I so have got to have one


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't make Crufts this year but OH has kindly said we can have a Crufts day. We'll look at some pictures and videos of dogs and I'll get to buy the pups a few things.

Not quite the same but the thought is there.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

My shopping list this year consists of a few things I desperately need....

such as:

A dog-whistle, but not the bog-standard plastic ones, I want a stag-horn one for a client;
A few vet-beds, they're for us;
Another Equafleece coat, bought 3 last year, can only find two...
Plenty of balls on ropes, I seem to have a penchant for losing them... or Floyd does, but between us we can lose one a week!
A few hard wearing toys that I can send up to Rott Rescue, not sure what yet, will have a look around.
Numerous edible treats for my boys. :blink:

I can't wait.:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

8tansox said:


> My shopping list this year consists of a few things I desperately need....
> 
> such as:
> 
> ...


I've seen someone on FB selling not balls on ropes but rope balls with handles. £2 each and £2.75 p&p for up to 6 balls. Maybe they'd be good and cheap enough not to worry about losing?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm trying not to buy much this year as I need to save for a house, I'm tempted to put a photo of a house in my purse do that every time I go to spend I think twice.
However I would like to get-
Poo bag holder
Plastic treat dispenser
Travel bowl/bottle
Vet bed
Possibly some cheap bits of agility equipment
Fabric crate for in the car
Faux fur blanket
Hungry hector treats & some fish chews
More equafleeces, but only buying if they are on offer
Food wise I'll only be buying Lily's kitchen and that's if they have any offers on as I can get it online cheaper anyway.
Last year I spent about £10 on liver cake and various other bakery things, this year I will stop being a lazy @rse wasting money and make it myself 
I did get Orijen & Ziwipeak for a good price last year


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry to interrupt the flow but been a Crufts newbie (me and DD are going on the last day if we can sort the train journey out) do all the stalls sell their products cheaper than normal?

I'm guessing so after seeing all your shopping lists.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Sorry to interrupt the flow but been a Crufts newbie (me and DD are going on the last day if we can sort the train journey out) do all the stalls sell their products cheaper than normal?
> 
> I'm guessing so after seeing all your shopping lists.


Some do, but not always, a lot are expensive too and some wait till the last day before doing any offers. If there's certain things you're after it's best to make a list & check prices online before you go


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Im going on thursday to get the best of stuff,

on my list

Grooming table
vet bed or dog bed to go into a 36" Crate
few toys including tuggy fleecy type toys
some grooming equipment for the course I want to go on
equa fleece
all in one waterproof suit
some joint supplements
prescription from my vet to get some things from VETUK
a few little things for my local rescue
an agility tunnel
whatever else i have left I shall spend


what are your tips for Looking around stalls. do you mooch round then the things you found you buy or do you go round all stalls have a think and then go back. this is my second year as last year i made the mistake of buying before finding somewhere cheaper


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> The only thing on our list so far is Salmon oil, maybe keepers mix and plaque off. But we'll probably keep an eye out for a few interesting treats too!
> 
> I can't wait!


Oooh, Ive got some stuff to add to my list!

I want to look at dog beds for Izzy (it is her birthday coming up this month!)
Look at the jessejump weaves for the garden
And a dicky bag!

This list is gradually growing everyday but shhh, dont tell Tarnus. His plan is for me and my friend to wander round the stalls while he spends more time at discover dogs so he doesn't need to know until he's carrying the bags back to the car ! Mwahahaha !


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

I'd quite like to get some more interactive dog toys for Ollie, does anyone know if there might be a vendor selling them at Crufts? I've had a look through but I couldn't see anyone who might do it.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Frollie said:


> I'd quite like to get some more interactive dog toys for Ollie, does anyone know if there might be a vendor selling them at Crufts? I've had a look through but I couldn't see anyone who might do it.


There is usually a big stall that sells pet head & interactive toys, I think it might be the company of animals or something


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

So blimmin excited


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't wait!!!! I need to go through he stalls and work out what we 'need'


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> So blimmin excited


Wahoo me too 



Nataliee said:


> There is usually a big stall that sells pet head & interactive toys, I think it might be the company of animals or something


Yes it is The Company of Animals Hall 2 Stand 108



Frollie said:


> I'd quite like to get some more interactive dog toys for Ollie, does anyone know if there might be a vendor selling them at Crufts? I've had a look through but I couldn't see anyone who might do it.


As above  Plus there will be many more around the show



Izzysmummy said:


> Oooh, Ive got some stuff to add to my list!
> 
> I want to look at dog beds for Izzy (it is her birthday coming up this month!)
> Look at the jessejump weaves for the garden
> ...


My lips are sealed 



Cockapoodledoo said:


> Im going on thursday to get the best of stuff,
> 
> on my list
> 
> ...


I mooch, take note of prices then go back
Be warned though, write down stall numbers because you will forget where it was you saw something!!!

Can you get the prescription stuff at Crufts? 
Love the rescue idea, really kind


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Just went through the list of stalls and my list has lengthened  Maybe vetbed isn't all I shall be buying


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I mooch, take note of prices then go back
> Be warned though, write down stall numbers because you will forget where it was you saw something!!!


I took a notebook last year and wrote down the names of some companies selling things I liked. Then I was able to order them weeks/months later when I was a bit more flush!


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

I haven't been this excited for something in the longest time!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sharing the virtual excitement - even if this year it's only for watching it on the telly! Looking forward to hearing all about what you all brought and got up to.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I'm sharing the virtual excitement - even if this year it's only for watching it on the telly! Looking forward to hearing all about what you all brought and got up to.


I will take some pics of me there and post them for you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I want:

A black leather & brass collar for Sadie
A nice new hound/martingale collar for Amber
Cani-X harnesses - but tbh I think I will get them cheaper online
Toys, toys and more toys!!
A Crufts keyring - I always buy one!

That's about it off the top of my head, but i'm sure i'll find some more stuff! Usually i've got a massive shopping list but tbh I am trying not to spend much this year 

Oh and also - i've been looking for a stall for the last couple of years and I haven't been able to find it - it is always on a corner and it has loads of very old/vintage pictures and books about dogs, I used to spend ages filing through all the old pictures but I never got the name of the stall and I can't remember what hall it was in, I just know it was always on a corner when I saw it. Does anyone know which one I mean?


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> I will take some pics of me there and post them for you


Ooh, have you found a way to go now? Excellent.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Cani-X harnesses - but tbh I think I will get them cheaper online


At least you can compare brands and even try them on, then just make a note of the one/s you like best.



> Oh and also - i've been looking for a stall for the last couple of years and I haven't been able to find it - it is always on a corner and it has loads of very old/vintage pictures and books about dogs, I used to spend ages filing through all the old pictures but I never got the name of the stall and I can't remember what hall it was in, I just know it was always on a corner when I saw it. Does anyone know which one I mean?


There was one last year selling books - they may not have been old though.... some were new and many were dog fiction. It was by a ramp/stairs leading up to another hall.

I think I know the bookstall you mean, didn't see it last year but have seen it at other Ch shows.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Oh and also - i've been looking for a stall for the last couple of years and I haven't been able to find it - it is always on a corner and it has loads of very old/vintage pictures and books about dogs, I used to spend ages filing through all the old pictures but I never got the name of the stall and I can't remember what hall it was in, I just know it was always on a corner when I saw it. Does anyone know which one I mean?


Not Maison Dog is it?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> At least you can compare brands and even try them on, then just make a note of the one/s you like best.
> 
> There was one last year selling books - they may not have been old though.... some were new and many were dog fiction. It was by a ramp/stairs leading up to another hall.
> 
> I think I know the bookstall you mean, didn't see it last year but have seen it at other Ch shows.


No it's not the one near the stairs, I know which one you mean - Ashleigh and Pudsey were on that stall last year doing a book signing 

Unfortunately i'm not taking either of my girls so can't try them, but I can at least try them for quality and ease of fastening  but tbh there aren't that many stalls selling them, there are lots of fleece harnesses but I want a specific cani-x one and there are not a great deal of stalls that do 'proper' ones.



SixStar said:


> Not Maison Dog is it?


It could be, I never saw what it was called but i'll make a note of it and find it  it had old prints/photographs in boxes and you just sort of looked through for different breeds and things - i'm not sure if there were also old ornaments too or if it was just pictures and books. It was like a mini Aladdin's cave of dog stuff


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Frollie said:


> I haven't been this excited for something in the longest time!





SixStar said:


> I'm sharing the virtual excitement - even if this year it's only for watching it on the telly! Looking forward to hearing all about what you all brought and got up to.


I keep humming 'it's the most wonderful time of the year to myself' !!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I keep humming 'it's the most wonderful time of the year to myself' !!!


Oh GOD yessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Much much much better than Christmas!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Oh GOD yessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Much much much better than Christmas!


I keep saying this to everyone at work and they don't believe me


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Unfortunately i'm not taking either of my girls so can't try them, but I can at least try them for quality and ease of fastening  but tbh there aren't that many stalls selling them, there are lots of fleece harnesses but I want a specific cani-x one and there are not a great deal of stalls that do 'proper'


Take dog measurements then - collar size up around the ears and also lower on the neck- length (for coats) - chest/girth - everything... just in case


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I keep saying this to everyone at work and they don't believe me


Phillistines!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Phillistines!


I concur


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I concur


It's the Dog Owner's freaking Glastonbury Festival!!!! 
How can they fail to understand???!!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> No it's not the one near the stairs, I know which one you mean - Ashleigh and Pudsey were on that stall last year doing a book signing
> 
> Unfortunately i'm not taking either of my girls so can't try them, but I can at least try them for quality and ease of fastening  but tbh there aren't that many stalls selling them, there are lots of fleece harnesses but I want a specific cani-x one and there are not a great deal of stalls that do 'proper' ones.
> 
> It could be, I never saw what it was called but i'll make a note of it and find it  it had old prints/photographs in boxes and you just sort of looked through for different breeds and things - i'm not sure if there were also old ornaments too or if it was just pictures and books. It was like a mini Aladdin's cave of dog stuff


A friend on FB who is well into cani x has put a status recommending going to see Emily at K9 Trail time, hall 4 stall 174


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> A friend on FB who is well into cani x has put a status recommending going to see Emily at K9 Trail time, hall 4 stall 174


Oh brilliant, thank you! Will make note


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Strawberryearth said:


> Ok, I love watching it on TV and this year am planning on going BUT..can anyone tell me what actually happens?
> 
> The only times I have been to the NEC are for things like Clothes Show...is it a bit like that? Lots of stalls for shopping, different things to purchase but with the addition of Discover Dogs? I assume the "action" happens in the arena area, do you need a separate ticket for the Arena? Can you come and go out of the Arena, meaning are you allocated a seat for the day which you can go and watch the events you want to see but then leave again for a couple of hours?
> 
> ...


Friday is hounds day , I'm going on the train ! Very excited ! And to my daughter's absolute horror , taking a shopping trolley !!:yikes:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> And to my daughter's absolute horror , taking a shopping trolley !!:yikes:


Hahaha! I found the cool option - the rucksack that becomes a trolley when no-one's looking


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yaaaaay, I'm excited too now! 
Though I've been trying to convince my mum that it is _not_ like the reptile expo I went to, and that I am not going to come home with a bag full of baby dogs 
Roll on Friday!!!

I want MILLIONS of treats! Nice things like fishy bits and sausages and whatnot
Maybe some different raw bits too
A spare harness for Rory
Blue, pink and green spare leads for everyone
Some stuffingless toys
aaaand maybe some kong stuff, if there is any.

Also, absolutely definitely not going to have a meet and a chat with a breeder that I have certainly not been emailing, no sir! :aureola:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Yaaaaay, I'm excited too now!
> Though I've been trying to convince my mum that it is _not_ like the reptile expo I went to, and that I am not going to come home with a bag full of baby dogs
> Roll on Friday!!!
> 
> ...


What breed what breed what breeeeeeeed!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

You'll all have to wait and see, don't want to jinx anything


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay so Friday 
Terrier or Hound so that cuts it down to like 60 breeds lol


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm hoping its another Smooth Fox Terrier


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm worried about my bank account this year  Last time I went I did not have Maggie yet, and didn't know when I'd be able to get a dog for certain, and had decided I wouldn't buy anything for any future dog until a pup had actually been born and it was really happening. So it was a really rather cheap outing (minus the coat I bought myself, ahem). This year however....  

The things I really want to buy (IF I can find bargins) are a dog bed, and a TTouch harness and lead. Beyond that a new collar wouldn't be a bad idea, as she only has one (I hear all the collar addicts faint in shock). Then, she hasn't had any new toys for a while, so maybe the odd one if I can find some good deals... Then if there are any amazing deals on treats, I'd stock up a bit.

(Oh and another coat for myself )


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> I'm worried about my bank account this year  Last time I went I did not have Maggie yet, and didn't know when I'd be able to get a dog for certain, and had decided I wouldn't buy anything for any future dog until a pup had actually been born and it was really happening. So it was a really rather cheap outing (minus the coat I bought myself, ahem). This year however....
> 
> The things I really want to buy (IF I can find bargins) are a dog bed, and a TTouch harness and lead. Beyond that a new collar wouldn't be a bad idea, as she only has one (I hear all the collar addicts faint in shock). Then, she hasn't had any new toys for a while, so maybe the odd one if I can find some good deals... Then if there are any amazing deals on treats, I'd stock up a bit.
> 
> (Oh and another coat for myself )


ha ha sounds dangerous 

and very much like mine lol, minus the coat


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha sounds dangerous
> 
> and very much like mine lol, minus the coat


It's a slippery road isn't it!?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> It's a slippery road isn't it!?


empty pockets and full dog cupboards .......


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Well i didnt have a dog last year which is why i like paying by cash coz when its gone its gone ha


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Nearly time


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Nearly time


In two hours it will be Tomorrow! 

i have to say I feel a lot happier now I've been offered a lift up & back (my friend changed her plans). It could easily have been too much for me to do in one day on my own, as I only passed my test 6 months ago. Although having psyched myself up to do it, I feel slightly deflated, but mostly grateful and relieved. A 250 mile round trip which includes hours of walking around in between is probably a bit much.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> In two hours it will be Tomorrow!


Well I'm working tonight so by the time I get back it will be less than 24 hours to go  
And 48 hours later I will probably be completely skint


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> I'm worried about my bank account this year  Last time I went I did not have Maggie yet, and didn't know when I'd be able to get a dog for certain, and had decided I wouldn't buy anything for any future dog until a pup had actually been born and it was really happening. So it was a really rather cheap outing (minus the coat I bought myself, ahem). This year however....
> 
> The things I really want to buy (IF I can find bargins) are a dog bed, and a TTouch harness and lead. Beyond that a new collar wouldn't be a bad idea, as she only has one (I hear all the collar addicts faint in shock). Then, she hasn't had any new toys for a while, so maybe the odd one if I can find some good deals... Then if there are any amazing deals on treats, I'd stock up a bit.
> 
> (Oh and another coat for myself )


Oh good. So there I was thinking about all the doggy related things to buy.....and I hadn't even considered the human-related doggy things.... :w00t:

I was in the same situation as you last year. Though now I'm not really sure of things I actually need, apart from car-related dog stuff. She doesn't really play with toys but I will be on the lookout for any good'uns. And any good deals in general.

Going without a firm list in mind spells trouble I feel..... :hand:


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm going with quite a firm list and I still anticipate trouble.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lupie said:


> Going without a firm list in mind spells trouble I feel..... :hand:


You can have a list, but if you are even remotely interested in the showing, then probably like me you will be sat ringside for quite a long time, marking your catalogue and taking notes - and even photos - then allowing only an hour of shopping time, which includes jotting down stands with interesting things which you can buy online at your leisure and payday for months afterwards....

Well it _might_ work.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Jun 14, 2013)

this year is going to be a different year for me.

i have decided that i am going to buy some things to make up a goody box for one of the dog rescues that very much need helping hand. as my dog already has most things

I will get round to buying myself something but highly doubt i will be able to not spend anything on him


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> You can have a list, but if you are even remotely interested in the showing, then probably like me you will be sat ringside for quite a long time, marking your catalogue and taking notes - and even photos - then allowing only an hour of shopping time, which includes jotting down stands with interesting things which you can buy online at your leisure and payday for months afterwards....
> 
> Well it _might_ work.


Well I certainly won't be leaving the lappy ring until judging is done. Then I'd like to make the PF meet up as well, so who knows, maybe it'll work out as you've said  (I can still hear my wallet groaning...)


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

How quickly do ringside seats fill up?


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> You can have a list, but if you are even remotely interested in the showing, then probably like me you will be sat ringside for quite a long time, marking your catalogue and taking notes - and even photos - then allowing only an hour of shopping time, which includes jotting down stands with interesting things which you can buy online at your leisure and payday for months afterwards....
> 
> Well it _might_ work.


@rse to the showing :lol: I'd go if the toys and agility were on the same day, otherwise, unless I'd won the lottery I wouldn't dare  I'd want one of everything :yikes:

Good luck to everyone showing and/or competing x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lupie said:


> Well I certainly won't be leaving the lappy ring until judging is done. Then I'd like to make the PF meet up as well, so who knows, maybe it'll work out as you've said  (I can still hear my wallet groaning...)


I'll try to get to the meetup, if I know where and when it is (might need to swap mob numbers for a reminder). I would be ringside at any Champ show, except I can't get to any others these days, so the catalogue marking is a given, photos a bonus (some I took last year have ended up on people's websites with permission). When you are following a breed and learning about them, it's what you do.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

this is my first year and im afa excited!!!! i measured the dogs yesterday n devised a list, 

k9 harness
double end training lead
2 collars (1 normanl, 1 hound) 
salmon oil
valarian compound
natural treats
treats for family dogs
couple of new leads
some books

im gonna miss the thursday  as i couldnt get off work, so my cousin and i are flying down on friday so will hopefully get to crufts bout 2/3  im really really looking fwd to discovery dogs!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Debbierobb109 said:


> this is my first year and im afa excited!!!! i measured the dogs yesterday n devised a list,
> 
> k9 harness
> double end training lead
> ...


Nice list 

Are you going for more than one day then? If you get to DD on Friday I will be on teh Chinese Crested stand with my boys


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Nice list
> 
> Are you going for more than one day then? If you get to DD on Friday I will be on teh Chinese Crested stand with my boys


What time will you be there? We are there Friday so can pop to say hello!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Izzysmummy said:


> What time will you be there? We are there Friday so can pop to say hello!


Technically all day, but I will take shopping breaks as there is three of us covering it with five dogs for the day  
Please come and say hello and fuss the dogs, Percy loves it and I think Bomber is going to think all his Christmases have come at once :smilewinkgrin:
I am the short, plump blonde one that isnt my mum 

Vicki


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

yip ill be going friday afternoon till sunday night  so ill manage to cram in heaps of shopping haha!!! ill look out for the cc def


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Technically all day, but I will take shopping breaks as there is three of us covering it with five dogs for the day
> Please come and say hello and fuss the dogs, Percy loves it and I think Bomber is going to think all his Christmases have come at once :smilewinkgrin:
> I am the short, plump blonde one that isnt my mum
> 
> Vicki


A very good friend of mine will be hoping to have a chat with someone on the CC stand on Friday - she's very keen on rescuing a CC when she retires this summer. I'll tell her to listen out for Percy and Bomber and hopefully be able to speak with you.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

SixStar said:


> A very good friend of mine will be hoping to have a chat with someone on the CC stand on Friday - she's very keen on rescuing a CC when she retires this summer. I'll tell her to listen out for Percy and Bomber and hopefully be able to speak with you.


She will be more than keen after meeting them , I think Vicki is slowly converting us all :lol: There was a few I would have stolen on the CC dog walk , I do like a puff :001_wub:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> She will be more than keen after meeting them , I think Vicki is slowly converting us all :lol: There was a few I would have stolen on the CC dog walk , I do like a puff :001_wub:


Yes, I think you're right. They're a breed I would not have given a second glance to before joining this forum, but I'm rather taken with them now!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Yes, I think you're right. They're a breed I would not have given a second glance to before joining this forum, but I'm rather taken with them now!


My next dog will be a CC


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogs are all measured, money's been withdrawn, filled up car, I'm all ready to go 

Not sure if this will affect anyone but I think there are works going on on the m40 from 8pm-5am, will see if I can find the link about it

ETA link about road works
http://imaal10.wordpress.com/tag/roadworks-around-crufts/


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> A very good friend of mine will be hoping to have a chat with someone on the CC stand on Friday - she's very keen on rescuing a CC when she retires this summer. I'll tell her to listen out for Percy and Bomber and hopefully be able to speak with you.


Fantastic  All three of us on the stand that day are rescue volunteers, Mum and Lorraine are both fosterers and fundraisers then obv me  three of the five dogs are rescue dogs  Kiku and Dexter and Bomber all being Rescues  
I look forward to meeting her.



Pointermum said:


> She will be more than keen after meeting them , I think Vicki is slowly converting us all :lol: There was a few I would have stolen on the CC dog walk , I do like a puff :001_wub:


Tee he he I am trying  They are a fantastic breed



SixStar said:


> Yes, I think you're right. They're a breed I would not have given a second glance to before joining this forum, but I'm rather taken with them now!


:smilewinkgrin: :thumbup:



cloversmum said:


> My next dog will be a CC


Fanastic :thumbup: I could never be without one now, funny little beggars they are


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Dogs are all measured, money's been withdrawn, filled up car, I'm all ready to go
> 
> Not sure if this will affect anyone but I think there are works going on on the m40 from 8pm-5am, will see if I can find the link about it
> 
> ...


Wahooo  I have a long to do list still but will get there lol

Isnt it good how the highway agency changed it as the work was originally till 8am but ppl voiced their concerns and they changed it to 5am. I really respect and appreciate that decision!!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Wahooo  I have a long to do list still but will get there lol
> 
> Isnt it good how the highway agency changed it as the work was originally till 8am but ppl voiced their concerns and they changed it to 5am. I really respect and appreciate that decision!!


Oh I didn't know that, that is good of them. Also heard on the radio that the NEC is/has been sold on, hope this doesn't mean any changes to Crufts venue next year

Ooo if anyone sees a stall selling cheap faux fur double sided blankets like this please let me know!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Ooo if anyone sees a stall selling cheap faux fur double sided blankets like this please let me know!
> [/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> I want on of those!! :eek:
> ...


----------



## mrkidd85 (Mar 5, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> I have a fab shopping trolley, got it when I had appendecitis and coul not drive to toddle down to the shops with.
> 
> Similar to this
> 
> ...


Did you put your dog in there?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

The haul inc freebies and a donation from Royal Canin for the old rescue girl






And a Honey's hamper and a Nutriment Chubb offer ordered 
Oh and a pink octopus not pictured because Willow already has it 

Hope everyone had a lovely Crufts, I was exhausted. We raised lots of awareness for the rescue and some money too so very successful  We have had loads of new people on our facebook group which is fab :smile:


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

My Crufts purchases. Went a bit overboard  Probably would have bought more if I could have carried it...my arms still hurt.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Just before Crufts 2015 can someone please remind me not to buy any Chuckit balls. As good as they are, they're not worth anything when I lose them two days later  
The one with the handle will be half way on it's way to France by now and it cost £8 for two days use


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Just before Crufts 2015 can someone please remind me not to buy any Chuckit balls. As good as they are, they're not worth anything when I lose them two days later
> The one with the handle will be half way on it's way to France by now and it cost £8 for two days use


I feel your pain, i've lost 2 Kong floating toys by throwing them 1ft too far at the local dog pond. There is a ledge which goes to about a 1.5ft deep which Enzo likes to play in but he won't go off the ledge into deeper water so if i throw it too far and the wind is blowing way ....no hope


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I feel your pain, i've lost 2 Kong floating toys buy throwing them 1ft too far at the local dog pond. There is a ledge which goes to about a 1.5ft deep which Enzo likes to play in but he won't go off the ledge into deeper water so if i throw it too far and the wind is blowing away ....no hope


I think I know where you mean - Freya does the same and refuses to swim off the ledge, despite the fact that she'll happily swim in the choppy sea 

I think I'll just stick to cheapo tennis balls that we find out and about; she's just as happy with them anyway


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like you all got nice hauls of goodies - I've had a canine spend up online to console myself over not being able to go! 

Oh it's nice to know I am not alone with my spectacular talent of loosing new expensive toys on their first or second outing. I'm particularly dangerous at the beach (there must be some lucky dogs living around the French coast! ) or around thick dense cover - I need a gundog! Alfie, being a little scrap, used to be able to scurry in and retrieve them but he's not much good now he can't even see the toy!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Looks like you all got nice hauls of goodies - I've had a canine spend up online to console myself over not being able to go!
> 
> Oh it's nice to know I am not alone with my spectacular talent of loosing new expensive toys on their first or second outing. I'm particularly dangerous at the beach (*there must be some lucky dogs living around the French coast! *) or around thick dense cover - I need a gundog! Alfie, being a little scrap, used to be able to scurry in and retrieve them but he's not much good now he can't even see the toy!


:lol:

I did actually make the OH wade in to find it. Unfortuantely it was this ball; 








I'd chosen to bring with us so the odds weren't stacked in his favour, lol.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

bearcub said:


> :lol:
> 
> I did actually make the OH wade in to find it. Unfortuantely it was this ball;
> 
> I'd chosen to bring with us so the odds weren't stacked in his favour, lol.


I waded into said pond the other day , Shelby rolled in fox poo so i threw her in of the rocks around the side and her collar and tag fell off into the pond just beyond the ledge, i wasn't leaving that behind


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I've started my savings pot already for Crufts 2015  Next year I will be more prepared!


----------

